# Wet n Stick drywall tape...



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Hey guys / gals

Does anyone know where we can ge the wet n stick drywall tape, in canada... I want to give it a try on a couple of small projects...just to see if it works as well as people are saying it does..
Does anyone have any experience with the stuff?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Never seen it here.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Big Shoe said:


> Never seen it here.


Hey BS you up early for a Monday morn.:clap:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Once I wake up thats it. I get up:sad:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

DWB, My son is flying your way tomorrow morning.

Schofield army base in Oahu.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh:sad: The road that goes in front of there is like a race way and it's curved when pulling out of that place one must be careful and step hard on the gas,, It's the Kamehameha Hawy. So he is in Wahiawa in the middle of the island near the north shore:thumbsup: I am thankful for him and all those that keep our country free.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

AARC Drywall said:


> Hey guys / gals
> 
> Does anyone know where we can ge the wet n stick drywall tape, in canada... I want to give it a try on a couple of small projects...just to see if it works as well as people are saying it does..
> Does anyone have any experience with the stuff?


I tried a couple sample rolls that a rep was giving out one time. Personally i wasnt like WOW this is great. It def does stick though.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, we are trying to get a couple of sample rolls, but its very hard to get it her in Canada.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

We tried a tape that was as thick as tape with mud. It is self adhesive. Can't think of the name of it. It was OK, but expensive. Have never tried the wet and stick.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.duratape.com/wetnstick.php


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is where you can find it in BC.
http://www.grabberman.com/Location_List.aspx?id=53


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> We tried a tape that was as thick as tape with mud. It is self adhesive. Can't think of the name of it. It was OK, but expensive. Have never tried the wet and stick.


I think it was called Pronto


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

AARC Drywall said:


> I think it was called Pronto


You are right. Thanks for helping me remember. Are they still around?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

I hear their name once in a while, but we have not used or seen this product in these parts...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Why try, use paper and mud. Let other guys figure it out. How can it be faster than a mud box and a loader?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

lol if you dont try something different sometimes, you will never know if what you are doing is keeping up with the times, and a tube is faster than a mud box and loader.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

AARC Drywall said:


> lol if you dont try something different sometimes, you will never know if what you are doing is keeping up with the times, and a tube is faster than a mud box and loader.


But then you have to buy it, and clean it.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

That is part of the business, its the same for installing drywall , we buy it , hang it, and clean it...taping is no different.
I have a couple of full set columbia taping tools, regardless, they have to be kept clean and usable..these are the money makers..cleaning is just part of the job.
Ours get a bath every time they get used...a pressure washer works great...

I tried the wet n stick tape yesterday, and was quite impressed...it is a real time saver, and when I broke it down, a awesome saver in time, and cost...


----------

